# Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states?



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

i am looking to find an audi that is right hand drive in the states & that is street legal. If ANYONE SEEN ONE. PM ME ASAP! p.s. - pics please!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (JM$Y)*

... ok, I'll bite...
Why?








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (Massboykie)*

I was just wondering if there was any RHD Audi's in the states due to the fact I want to be the only on the road! FACT not FICTION!!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (JM$Y)*

sweet!








It's a real bitch to be on the other side of the road though... 
...been there done that... and it's a real PITA








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (Massboykie)*

YEAH SO I'VE HEARD! BUT HEY IF A MAN CAN RIDE A RAGING BULL FOR 2MIN THAN I THINK I'LL SURVIVE..LOL..I FORGOT TO MENTION MY A6 IS AUTO, SO NO WORRIES THERE!










_Modified by JM$Y at 12:53 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (JM$Y)*

I drive on the other side of the vehicle everyday








It's really not that bad though - takes a lil to get used to - you'll know you're doing it wrong when the passenger tires are running over the little reflectors that separate the lanes. 
I have no idea why you'd want to do this to an Audi though - seems rice-ish. Just to be different? It's your cash....I just don't get it.


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Spot any Right Hand Drive Audi's in the states? (The Mailman)*

Try driving a right hand drive car down through France and Spain.
I drove a right hand drive Range Rover, on regular roads, i.e. not 'freeway' type roads, through France, into Spain. Every time we needed to overtake, I had to rely (TRUST!) my friend telling me that it was safe to pull out!
There were 4 in the car, plus luggage etc. for a 2 week trip: myself, my wife, my son, and my friend!


----------

